# @Shanley Kane of @ModelViewMedia



## Null (Jan 17, 2015)

Even if you don't give a shit about video games or #GamerGate, the entire thing has brought about the most interesting mix of lolcows ever. In essence, the journalism industry appears addled with delightfully insane people and it's just never come to light because they all cover each other's asses.

Meet Shanley Kane. She will pet your dog.


 


 


She thinks polece is feg.





It's about Ethics in Journalism.

When Nero published this article exposing her as being a bigot, she doxxed him.
http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...ley-kane-how-to-troll-and-im-sincerely-sorry/

The picture she published is a screenshot of his phone number. He was inviting her to talk to him about her remarks so that she could defend herself in the article.



 

But really, Nero's just jealous that she's doing so well. #Feminism #GirlPower



 


Oh and for everyone out there who hates Chris for getting a tugboat, how about this paycheck?

No service.
No product.
Nothing. She cries on twitter for $24,000 a year.

In case you're wondering, the details that /gamergate/ has highlighted is her connection with other _very_ well established "games journalists". They all suck each other off.



 



Oh also I really like her all-caps chimpouts.


----------



## Jackie Chin (Jan 17, 2015)

Lol what jackass asks for their iphone back when they are being robbed?


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Jan 17, 2015)

It's always so fascinating to watch groups of people like SJWs chimp out over every single little thing, even if a subject has absolutely nothing to do with social issues. Women like this chick make me feel a hella lot better about myself and my own short-comings, because I could have very well ended up this delusional and bitter.


----------



## Cubanodun (Jan 17, 2015)

when gamergate began i saw lots of this guys saying BAAWWW MUH OPRESSION MUH PRIVILEGES AND PATRIARCHY and whatever the hell they were saying, sadly i didnt understand anything because i dont know all this stuff about patriarchy, here everyone is fucked equally, third world at is finest


----------



## MerriedManJr (Jan 17, 2015)

It baffles me when they try to talk down to Milo. He may be a fascist prick, but the guy flys to Germany just to buy Miriah Cary albums a few days early. His servant destroys any suspicious packages before he even sees them. 24k a year from professional victimhood is way less impressive than Milo's gigantic inheritance.


----------



## chiefshittingbull (Jan 18, 2015)

god what an evil bitch


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

She pulled a Chris. She seems to be a jerkass person before all this, but all she had to do to avoid the drama was no saying shit as Breitbart, Weev and Milo have the worst rep imaginable... but she did a tantrum and comfirmed that she fucked Weev... and didn't even bother in denying  the fact of being a fucking NEONAZI in the past! 

Maybe, before start bitching about how the judge you because of shitty stuff you did in the past (no that you didn't do the same) you could at least try to look remorseful . Just for the sake of the people that actually trusted you but are not braindead to try to defend you.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 18, 2015)

Here's all of her articles on Model View Media, she sporadically posts and was most active in early 2014.

its tough being internet famous - AKA: I'm having a whinge.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jan 18, 2015)

An ex-neo nazi SJW?

Get the popcorn, this gonna be good.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> An ex-neo nazi SJW?
> 
> Get the popcorn, this gonna be good.



The people that still defend her are already saying the "people can change FU " .

Yes people can change, but generally they are trasnparent about their past, specially if they want to become a public figure and an activst. Then again, Nazis were "professionals victims " too, oppressed by "jews and the rest of Europe".


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 18, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> An ex-neo nazi SJW?
> 
> Get the popcorn, this gonna be good.





MiloWuCollusion said:


> The people that still defend her are already saying the "people can change FU " .
> 
> Yes people can change, but generally they are transparent about their past, specially if they want to become a public figure and an activst. Then again, Nazis were "professionals victims " too, oppressed by "jews and the rest of Europe".



My brother was a neo-nazi and while he has turned away from that lifestyle but his racism is still alive and well, however its filtered and isn't as aggressive as I recall; but its still there and often makes remarks.

Just because you reject a belief or idea doesn't mean your automatically in the middle or the polar-opposite side of the spectrum.

Extremism is really a form of attention seeking - like my brother, he was pretty beaten up and ignored as a kid, I wouldn't be surprised if this is the case. She chose to be a neo-nazi for attention and when people ignored or belittled the neo-nazis, she did a 180 for more attention.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow...rarely do you come across such a perfect example of why SJW's are terrible people.

On the plus side, her melt downs are incredibly funny.

Good find Nully.


----------



## Colress (Jan 18, 2015)

reminds me a lot of rika, to be honest.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmmm seems she dated Weev for several years

Honestly that makes me think she's just a really good troll and is just playing the roll of crazy fem-lady a bit too hard.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Jan 18, 2015)

Like Dobson and Wu, she writes like she's trying to get on the SJ bandwagon, but she can't _quite _get the jargon right. But where Dobson is mostly just sad, and Wu occasionally lets a bit of normalcy shine through before remembering she has an image to maintain, Shanley seems... well, she seems like a shitty parody of SJ-speak written by someone on page 11 of a Discussion thread wondering if Chris has discovered Tumblr.

Speaking of which, "since before puberty" and  "I HAVE WRITTEN about my past" both stand out as almost CWCesque turns of phrase.


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Jan 18, 2015)

The whole 'Fuck da police!' incident was pretty funny. Complains about the cops not even an hour before she has to call them. 
It reminds me of something I heard before:
Think the police are useless? Try calling a crackhead when you're in trouble.


----------



## namazuros (Jan 18, 2015)

She reads like a bad /pol/ joke.


----------



## XH 502 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sometimes I come on this site and read a new lolcow thread and I just stop everything for a few minutes. Because the contents of the thread are so ridiculous I can't bring myself to believe that people like this actually exist. This is one of those threads.


----------



## QueenMegan (Jan 18, 2015)

I wish I could get paid to take a shit all over my keyboard.

I do it for free


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

This is from her website:

https://modelviewculture.com/pieces...remacy-by-focusing-on-diversity-and-inclusion

(NOTE: She is not the writer, but the article is terrible regardless, specially given the now public past of the main editor)

So yeah, she is /pol/ wet dream of a strawgirl that is actually a real one.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 18, 2015)

What does her company actually do?


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

Feminist Opinion Pieces that are borderline auto parody, it seems.  Promoting diversity while decrying liberal diversity if that last article is anything to go by...


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 18, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> What does her company actually do?



Write articles on some badly UX-designed minimalist website and get $$$ by ads and paetron, I suppose. This site just just click bait.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

Holy shit, I didn't know she was this bad: 


> You have a magic wand. What are the first three things you would change about technology?
> 
> I think I would take Twitter away from Marc Andreessen. Well, I mean, honestly, I’d like to take Marc Andreessen from power in every way; but the broader point is that I would like these old, rich, white male thought leaders to stop being the center of our field. There are brilliant, diverse technologists that aren’t being given a chance to speak.
> 
> ...



Not only a website like this exists, but is FUCKING TAKEN SERIOUSLY enough to warrant interviews in big sites. Holy shit!


----------



## Null (Jan 18, 2015)

Yo fellas, keep in mind you should be using archive.md if you want to share stuff. Always a good idea.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

Null said:


> Yo fellas, keep in mind you should be using archive.md if you want to share stuff. Always a good idea.


Is okay as this?: https://archive.md/0Q7zt


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Jan 18, 2015)

MiloWuCollusion said:


> Is okay as this?: https://archive.md/0Q7zt


Oh, boy. There is all kinds of crazy in that article, so I'll just pick a couple of examples:


> *You’ve denigrated what you call “corporate feminism,” as espoused by Sheryl Sandberg in her book Lean In. Why do you object to the ideology?*
> One of the fundamental objections is that it tends to ignore broader systems of sexism, racism, queer-phobia, trans-phobia, and these structural oppressions are the root of why women don’t succeed in technology. Instead of talking about that, Lean In says, “You need to work harder and smarter, and you personally need to become very successful,” which promotes exceptionalism rather than structural change. You know, many women are already working harder and smarter than everyone around them. Imani Gandy has a great post on how black women are already leaning in.


So people should be hired because they make onlookers happy, not because they're most qualified for the job?


> *But you leaned out, Shanley. You stepped away and decided to do something else. You created your own business.*
> Well, I had that option because, as a white woman, I had a lot of financial privilege and a lot of opportunities.


Wait, all white women are rich?


----------



## Positron (Jan 18, 2015)

LOL these people don't know where money comes from.  They have as much financial knowledge as Chris.


----------



## Atlas 95 (Jan 18, 2015)

Positron said:


> LOL these people don't know where money comes from.  They have as much financial knowledge as Chris.


Less I'd say, at least Chris knows his comes from the government because he can't hold a job. Shanley just gets hers from a crowd of sycophants and wannabe activist journalists. The only upside is that eventually all of these people will screw up and get eaten alive by the hypersensitive hordes that pay them


----------



## Handsome Pete (Jan 18, 2015)

So that first article that was linked (here's an archive.md of it) had this at the end:


			
				Someone who's never happy said:
			
		

> _This work is licensed under the Decolonial Media License 0.1._


Click that link. Go ahead. It's gold. It's just a Creative Commons license, with a bunch of extra Tumblr shit tacked on. Oh, and it's written by the same person (Kẏra, no last name) who wrote that article. She used her own license. Let's look at it, shall we?


			
				the Decolonial Media License said:
			
		

> *You are free to:*
> 
> *Use* — to make any use of this work, which includes (if relevant) performing it
> *Study* — to examine this work as well as how it was made, and apply knowledge gained from it


Oh, I'm free to use it, study it, and apply that knowledge. Thank goodness I got permission, otherwise I'd have to keep anything I read a secret forever.


> *Why?*
> We recognize that private ownership over media, ideas, and technology is rooted in European conceptions of property and the history of colonialism from which they formed. These systems of privatization and monopolization, namely copyright and patent law, enforce the systems of punishment and reward which benefit a privileged minority at the cost of others’ creative expression, political discourse, and cultural survival.


The first line is flatly untrue. The specific laws may be new, but private ownership of ideas and technology predates European colonialism by thousands of years, as even the most cursory reading of, say, Chinese history will tell you. Fun fact: the author is Chinese-American.


> *Commercial use*
> Counter-intuitively, preventing commercial use retains a commercial monopoly on all rights associated with a work. The misleading name confuses many non-commercial projects into thinking this is an appropriate license, but permitting commercial use rejects those monopoly rights while copyleft protects it from being appropriated into a private work.


Anyone else wanna handle this one? Commercial use is allowed (so as not to look like a monopoly), but not "[appropriating] into a private work"?

Oh, and you may have noticed that license is posted at freeculture.org, a website you might remember as actually being cool once. Well, from the same author as that license comes this. I don't feel like picking that one apart right now, but it looks like Shanley could be a cow-collector on par with Kengle.


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Jan 18, 2015)

Handsome Pete said:


> So that first article that was linked (here's an archive.md of it) had this at the end:
> 
> Click that link. Go ahead. It's gold. It's just a Creative Commons license, with a bunch of extra Tumblr shit tacked on. Oh, and it's written by the same person (Kẏra, no last name) who wrote that article. She used her own license. Let's look at it, shall we?
> 
> ...


So she's also a Sovereign Citizen?


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

Shanley is at it again. I hate to admit, but Milo is right as she DIDN'T REFUTE ANY SINGLE CLAIM. Hell, she even admitted that she did questionable stuff in the past  and now is saying that "ALL IS LIES" in the most unspecific manner possible.  

https://archive.md/5ZWgE

Again, if she already knows that Milo and Weev are assholes (not only that, assholes that feel that don't have nothing to lose)... why did she need to have a very public meltdown were she confirms the relantioship and the NeoNazi connection? She could have ignored it and many people would have belived her (thought some still are, shamefull enough)


----------



## QI 541 (Jan 18, 2015)

Randall Fragg said:


> An ex-neo nazi SJW?
> 
> Get the popcorn, this gonna be good.



She's not the only one...



Spoiler


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

https://archive.md/6lvbu



> When it comes down to the reality of defending a woman's rights to have a sex life without being terrorized, people vanish like rats.



Nobody is complaining about your sex life, girl, they are complaining about a pretty sordid past, and you need to still try to be in the moral highground. Did you expect that social and political activism is just another pitch in a marketing class, that is a easy peasy ride to success?


----------



## c-no (Jan 18, 2015)

And I thought she was some anti-gamergate individual who doxxed Milo. To see what she says about cops, one would like to see her call for help from police when she actually gets some sort of trouble. One can only wait and see what else will come out of her mad ravings on Twitter.



Atlas 95 said:


> Less I'd say, at least Chris knows his comes from the government because he can't hold a job. Shanley just gets hers from a crowd of sycophants and wannabe activist journalists. The only upside is that eventually all of these people will screw up and get eaten alive by the hypersensitive hordes that pay them


Don't forget, the crowd of sycophants and wannabe's are able to pay people like Shanley or Wu because they have some sort of Patreon. If Patreon was somehow able to change it's rules so as not to be partial to these sort of people, Shanley would lose the money she gets from the sycophants until they found some alternative. Even then, it's as you say, they will eventually mess up and get devoured by the hordes that pay them.


raymond said:


> She's not the only one...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


One could wonder if they'd be a match. They did hold these sort of views.



MiloWuCollusion said:


> https://archive.md/6lvbu
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is complaining about your sex life, girl, they are complaining about a pretty sordid past, and you need to still try to be in the moral highground. Did you expect that social and political activism is just another pitch in a marketing class, that is a easy peasy ride to success?


With how one could get money by crying oppression and such, it would be for some of these people. Even then, one would wonder if they try to say there is some conspiracy of the Patriarchy trying to take them down via feminist that don't agree with them.


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 18, 2015)

I think I genuinely experienced a Nam-style flashback when I clicked on this thread and was greeted by this bitch's smug face. She seems to pop up *everywhere *and you can't get away from her.

I honestly thought Shanley was a troll for the longest time because I refused to believe that a real human being could be stuffed with so much straw. But then the reality dawned on me: _This woman is completely serious_. Someone this crazy and stereotypical actually exists. Not only that, she gets *paid *to be crazy and stereotypical. And she still has the audacity to shriek and cry about being oppressed when she has the easiest job ever known to man.

This has to be my absolute favorite Shanley moment. She's fighting with Christina Hoff Sommers (aka "Based Mom" to many), a very well-known and well-respected feminist who is recognized for being extremely critical of the modern feminist movement, which she believes has degenerated into a group of shrieking, self-victimizing idiots who don't truly care about equality. Luckily, Shanley is here to prove her wrong.




*Christina*: I think you may have a chip on your shoulder and purposely create chances to victimize yourself.
*Shanley*: WOW FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU GET THE FUCK AWAY FROM ME DON'T EVER TALK TO ME AGAIN YOU ARE NOT WELCOME NEAR ME FUCK OFF GO AWAY OH AND BY THE WAY YOUR FACE IS STUPID

Clearly Shanley is a glowing beacon of equality shining for proud womyn everywhere in a bleak, patriarchal first world country.


----------



## Gensdupays (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh damn, she's the one who fought with Christina Hoff Sommers? I've seen that conversation around a lot and had no clue this person was such a lolcow.

It's pretty disgusting that SJWs accept someone who was once so openly against SJW beliefs but hey, that's why they're SJWs.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 18, 2015)

She's still chimping right the fuck out.

https://archive.md/rM7aG

God damn, dude.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 18, 2015)

Gensdupays said:


> Oh damn, she's the one who fought with Christina Hoff Sommers? I've seen that conversation around a lot and had no clue this person was such a lolcow.
> 
> It's pretty disgusting that SJWs accept someone who was once so openly against SJW beliefs but hey, that's why they're SJWs.



I dont think that is a bad think defacto. Is just that the same SJW group that decry defense of Milo (thought he IS scumbag) because "changing sides at a whim" but have no problem with a abrasive and confrontonial person as Sharlane while not even attempitng to apologize for her past pre SJW. 

Milo and Weev are enjoying this because they are self aware and have nothing to lose given that their kayfabe is already transparent. The SJWs are doing the shit thing of denying and deflect stuff and beliving that "HARASSMENT CARD" is enough to deflect any stuff. And later some of them they ask themselves why Gamergate is still alive 5 months afte que Zoe fiasco. 

And apology can do wonders, ask PC Magazine (I was surprised on how well KiA managed it). And they didn't had to apologized for the PC Master race  drama (neither should they). But the issue with Ubisoft was real and they addresed it.


Shanley is now saying that it had nothing to do GG so why she was a target... never mind that she is/was a figure in Silicon Valley, in San Francisco where most american oriented game journalism also resides. Many videogame journalist also have opted for saying that they work in tech than "mariogames", her followers are THE SAME GUYS THAT BITCH ABOUT ANYTHING SJW-GAMERGATE RELATED. 
https://archive.md/jbZkU
But at least she didn't murder someone! 
https://archive.md/DrLp4

Jesus, can she just make a apology with cocodrile tears, like every single savvy person would do? It would feel more real...


----------



## Gensdupays (Jan 18, 2015)

Smashing my Xbox? Why, I'm already PC Master Race. Go right ahead. 

It's amazing how many SJWs have the same concept of apology as Chris.


----------



## Arctic (Jan 18, 2015)

And I thought that it couldn't get much worse than Zoe Quinn...


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 18, 2015)

http://yiannopoulos.net/2015/01/19/questions-for-shanley-kane/


----------



## DavidFerrie (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm not surprised at all that she's a "former" racist. People like her have immense amounts of free-floating rage, just waiting to be directed at large, abstract groups of people they dislike, fear, and/or don't understand. She's probably smart enough to realize that hating on men, White people, heterosexuals, CISes, and anyone making more than starvation wages is a *lot *more socially acceptable than _Stormfront_-style bigotry, so she switched over once she discovered she could camouflage her brain-damaged vitriol with calls for "social justice", "diversity", and other SJW shibboleths.

Or to cite an example from history: When the Nazi Party seized power in Germany, something like 1/4 of its "Storm Troopers" were ex-Communists who switched sides when it became obvious you could get away with *far* more street-thuggery and terrorism while wearing a Brown shirt, than while waving a Red flag. Opportunistic bullies have been around for a long, long time.


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Jan 19, 2015)

So apparently Kane started throwing a hissy-fit when a woman in tech named Patterson didn't go along with the usual SJW crap. Patterson responded with a very nice essay I think deserves to be posted here.


Spoiler: Autistic woman lectures feminists about empathy






			
				The Sperglady said:
			
		

> *Okay, Feminism, It’s Time We Had a Talk About Empathy*
> 
> 
> Growing up with autism is a never-ending series of lessons in how people without autism expect the rest of the world to relate to them. This goes double for those who — like me — went undiagnosed until adulthood: the instructions are far less explicit and the standards are higher. “Stop drumming your pencil, don’t you know you’re distracting people?” “Don’t be so direct, don’t you know you’re being insulting?” “Put yourself in her shoes — when are you going to develop a sense of empathy?” Invariably, the autistic behaviour is marked as less-than, called out as needing to change. So we adapt; we learn to keep our “abnormal” attitudes and behaviours to ourselves in the hope of blending in, and when we discover communities where, by chance, we fit in a little better without having to try so hard, we cling to those safe spaces like a drowning man clings to a lifebuoy.
> ...


----------



## SU 390 (Jan 19, 2015)

chiefshittingbull said:


> god what an evil bitch


More like psycho if you ask me.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks so much for sharing that essay, Greedy Fireman! I like the cut of that lady's jib. 

As for Shanley Kane, I'm still half-convinced that she's an extreme parody project run amok. I mean, it's _possible _someone could be that stereotypically crazy, but ... 

... never mind. This is the Internet, after all.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 19, 2015)

This are professional working professionals:

https://archive.md/R1dGS

This are professional working professionals...
The did indeed yellow journalism... but I doubt disclosing the ugly past of a Activist is equiparable of using family as cannon fodder for petty fights.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a question about this Patreon nonsense. Since all of these people are "linked" together is it safe to assume that these "monthly" kickbacks they are getting are inflated far higher than the actual amount of money they get?

I mean -- and I am simplifying this way *way* down -- if Shanley Kane is giving Joe Blow $50/mo, and Joe Blow is giving Shanley Kane $50/mo as well do these two amounts cancel each other out but still "inflate" their Patreon rates? This is just a direct example, in reality I'm sure this is operating on a more macro scale (Person A gives to Person B gives to Person C who gives to Person A, etc). If so it would explain why these people are "getting" so much money when in reality they probably aren't. Any money they are "getting" is already promised to someone else who in turn is dispensing that out to other people in some bizarre mobius strip pyramid scheme.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Jan 19, 2015)

Just so I'm clear on this.

Someone writes an article about her, the gist of which is, "You dated a Nazi."

She focuses on the "dated" part and just kind of hopes everyone forgets the "Nazi" part.

Great job!


----------



## Ohoolihan (Jan 19, 2015)

Super Sexy Action Furry said:


> I have a question about this Patreon nonsense. Since all of these people are "linked" together is it safe to assume that these "monthly" kickbacks they are getting are inflated far higher than the actual amount of money they get?
> 
> I mean -- and I am simplifying this way *way* down -- if Shanley Kane is giving Joe Blow $50/mo, and Joe Blow is giving Shanley Kane $50/mo as well do these two amounts cancel each other out but still "inflate" their Patreon rates? This is just a direct example, in reality I'm sure this is operating on a more macro scale (Person A gives to Person B gives to Person C who gives to Person A, etc). If so it would explain why these people are "getting" so much money when in reality they probably aren't. Any money they are "getting" is already promised to someone else who in turn is dispensing that out to other people in some bizarre mobius strip pyramid scheme.



That's about the gist of it. Hilariously, Patreon takes its cut every time the cash moves, so they get an additonal cut of the same money for every SJW in the circlejerk. I'm sure they're laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## SpasticusAutisticus (Jan 19, 2015)

The shot of the Model View Culture people forgot to highlight Dana McCallum, who was charged with the rape of her wife but pled down to a couple of misdemeanors. Something tells me she wouldn't have got off so lightly if she hadn't switched genders. https://archive.md/Mdc33


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jan 19, 2015)

So she calls out the tech industry as being male dominated and misogynist but is also bitchy and supposedly used to be a hate monger. Don't care either way but kind of hard to take it seriously when the source is Breitbart. Either way have fun thread.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 19, 2015)

DrChristianTroy said:


> So she calls out the tech industry as being male dominated and misogynist but is also bitchy and supposedly used to be a hate monger. Don't care either way but kind of hard to take it seriously when the source is Breitbart. Either way have fun thread.



The problem is that se confirmed it with a twitter meltdown and she has not stopped talking about it while screamin harassment as if it was a magic spell. Doesn't help that she is not bothered to writte a apology/text explaing "her side" and is only crying cocodrile tears in twitter. Then again, is her usual MO:
http://www.elizabethspiers.com/on-the-matter-of-weev-vs-kane/


> To contextualize the comment about lying: During the course of reporting that story, Kane claimed on Twitter that I had been harassing her family and friends, when I hadn’t contacted any of them–and in fact, at that point in the reporting process, didn’t know who they were. Then she claimed that I was harassing her, Tweeting “LEAVE ME ALONE” over and over again, apparently to convince followers that I was contacting her at that very moment, and had been, repeatedly and relentlessly.
> 
> All subjects are unreliable narrators, but there’s a difference between the unreliability inherent in anyone’s self-perception and unreliability introduced by intent to deceive. That said, in the annals of bad subject behavior, it’s not the worst I’ve experienced. But after that I had to assume it wasn’t the first time she’d made something up whole cloth in order to get what she wanted, and I think it probably lowers her moral high ground on other issues.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 19, 2015)

DrChristianTroy said:


> So she calls out the tech industry as being male dominated and misogynist but is also bitchy and supposedly used to be a hate monger. Don't care either way but kind of hard to take it seriously when the source is Breitbart. Either way have fun thread.



One of these days you need to tell us why you're so passive-aggressive towards anything gamergate related. I mean, your show of 'I don't really care lol' is great and all, but the sheer amount of times you've popped in to make snarky drive-by comments about how little you care belies that. You did this in the Wu thread. You did it in the gamergate thread, over a dozen times all up. And now you've done it here.

So c'mon, Dr Troy. We're all friends here, time for some real talk. What's up? Show us on the doll where gamergate triggered you.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 19, 2015)

This fucking girl:
https://archive.md/XAVr0
https://archive.md/roTT8

Is about kinky sex guys!

 https://archive.md/XsrEn
https://archive.md/rHCYu

You can be all that, an neonazi... nothing shameful in that.

She still hates jerks... men I mean:
https://archive.md/iI7g8


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 19, 2015)

How would her and Fuckbot hit it off?


----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2015)

Coldgrip said:


> How would her and Fuckbot hit it off?



With their fists, I would imagine.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 20, 2015)

Shanley finallyt anwsers beyond a twitter rant: 
 https://archive.md/OQHWm

Selected Quote:


> All of the above things are true. As a cis white woman I have both abused and been abused, been a victim of violence and someone who commits violence, been punished by the system and also benefited extensively from it.
> 
> I refuse to run around insisting that I'm not an oppressive asshole instead of actually doing the work of dismantling the system - inside me and outside me. I heal myself, and I also work to ease, destroy and amend for the pain and oppression I have inflicted on others, that I participate in, benefit from, and bear responsibility for taking down.
> 
> I also want readers to note that the "redemption" narrative that people are looking for me to manifest here is hugely problematic, centering white people's feelings and experiences, our personal growth over dismantling oppressive systems, and our need to feel like we are "good people." As I've written in the past, I don't believe that "good person" as a framework to approaching systemic inequalities is useful. I don’t think I am a good or bad person. I am a person who has done good things and bad things, and I try to do more good things as I grow.



THE SYSTEM MAKE ME A NEONAZI 
IM NOT A GOOD PERSON BUT DONT HARASSME AND LET ME JUDGE PEOPLE


----------



## ShekelKing (Jan 20, 2015)

MiloWuCollusion said:


> THE SYSTEM MAKE ME A NEONAZI
> IM NOT A GOOD PERSON BUT DONT HARASSME AND LET ME JUDGE PEOPLE


Nothing is ever my fault! Patriarchy!


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Jan 20, 2015)

The TRUE and HONEST creator of Model View Culture had a bussines partner...that she made a unperson in her website:
https://archive.md/nu5Pl



> Shanley has since erased me from Model View Culture’s history. Fighting erasure of work is a feminist issue, and also one that Shanley is aware of and has specifically addressed in the past. Yet the publication did not announce that I had left, and quietly took me off the about page, though it has continued to refer to itself as “we.” Shanley credits herself as “Founder” not “co-founder.” In telling the story of founding the company in press, she does not mention that I was there unless specifically asked about it.



Not only that, but she was truly abusive with her bussines partner that realised that Shanley was actually a horrible person. Also, she didn't know how recent was the fact that Shanley turning Face:



> Recently, some of the things that Shanley told me in confidence after we founded the company have come to be generally known: that she’d had a months long, live-in relationship with the sadistic harasser and internet troll “weev” and that she had had a racist past. These issues have been written about extensively, following a pretty awful article where weev discloses their relationship and her racist past in an effort to hurt her and the diversity in tech cause in general.
> What concerned me about these revelations was not that Shanley has had a relationship with weev where she participated in making racist jokes, but that she did that so recently before starting a publication focused on diversity. Had I known about these things before we were well into running the company, I doubt I would have chosen her as a co-founder. As it was, at the end of our 6+ months of working together, I came away unsure if she had actually fundamentally changed from that past or not.



Obviously, twitter is on fire because of this. Amelia is asking for the third option between asspating a horrible person or 'harass' her. How people will react is anyone guess. She doesn't seems  excited about making Shanley a martyr, thought.


----------



## Xander (Jan 21, 2015)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> Hmmm seems she dated Weev for several years


More like months not years.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jun 30, 2015)

Spoiler













[/IMG]




At least she got the last one right.


----------



## NegaCWC (Aug 14, 2015)

https://archive.md/IUyoL


https://archive.md/HRTn4


----------



## KingQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Dating weev? Sounds romantic. I wonder where they would dine?



> What concerned me about these revelations was not that Shanley has
> had a relationship with weev where she participated in making racist
> jokes, but that she did that so recently before starting a publication
> focused on diversity.


Never forget that we live in a culture where we are never allowed to improve ourselves or change our minds. If you ever think or say something racist, you are doomed to be RACIST FOREVER. Also you don't deserve jobs.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 14, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> https://archive.md/IUyoL
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/HRTn4



Bitch wants a fake "therapist" who gives asspats rather than good advice is my guess.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 14, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Bitch wants a fake "therapist" who gives asspats rather than good advice is my guess.


Just like Vade, Thonis, and Marijan.


----------



## Arctic (Aug 15, 2015)

One random commenter said it best when he called her "the CEO of a blog".


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Aug 15, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> https://archive.md/IUyoL
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/HRTn4


Therapist probably asked something along the lines of "have you tried not being a total bitch?" after she was talking about her usual shit.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 15, 2015)

People like this make me sorta hope there's a gigantic media implosion similar to the whole crash of video games because of E.T. and oversaturation that completely destroys all media and any sort of social media anythings on the Internet.

Because honestly, I think I'd rather burn it all to the ground than try to deal with this bitch.

Oh, and a quick peek at her Twitter bio.  I found one thing particularly self-aware.



> *feminist propagandist*. technology anti-hero. cultural critic and embattled publisher.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 15, 2015)

And I thought Brianna Wu was a crazy asshole badly trying to hide the numerous skeletons in his closet while spewing pious hypocritical bullshit.

Do want to note that both Ian Miles Cheong and Suey Park were cited earlier in this thread as like minded company, no longer true. The former has cleaned up his act, and the latter seems to be doing the same.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh hell yeah thank you for bumping this thread, it's a goldmine of entertainment


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 15, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> https://archive.md/IUyoL
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/HRTn4


Hey therapist I feel depressed!
Well, have you considered changing the way you do and think about things a little?
FUCK YOU VICTIM BLAMING!
Like, I don't think a therapist will be blaming someone for abuse or trauma they suffered or else they would have their liscence revoked


----------



## Ariel (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Trombonista (Aug 15, 2015)

People just bought her glitter pens and stuffed animals?

Wow, she sure sounds awfully privileged.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Aug 16, 2015)

It always amazes me how many folks are willing to throw money at these type of "people" who basically do nothing.  Its glorified begging.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Aug 16, 2015)

It takes a special sort of asshole to even think "Here's things you can buy me, you're welcome"


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Aug 16, 2015)

Ariel said:


>


I feel horrible and depressed!  Buy me shit!

It's ironic.  SJWs love to scream at others to check their privilege, but they're probably the most privileged little shits ever.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Aug 16, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> https://archive.md/IUyoL
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/HRTn4



Generally speaking, if you consider that your therapist is "victim blaming" you, is probably that therapy is not going to work with you in any case.

There is a possibility that your therapist was abusive, but given your need to go tweet about your therapy and make you look like a crazy idiot I somehow doubt that.


----------



## NegaCWC (Aug 16, 2015)

Everyone go to her twitter this instant. She's having a slapfight with Milo from Breitbart, and weev joined too, not sure how involved he will be: https://twitter.com/shanley/with_replies

There's lot of lulz to archive, I'm just archiving her tweets and replies as a whole rather going through them seperately: https://archive.md/ZsFP4

Best part: https://archive.md/6M4n1

EDIT: She's tweeting some more at weev: https://archive.md/EBrCc


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 16, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> Everyone go to her twitter this instant. She's having a slapfight with Milo from Breitbart, and weev joined too, not sure how involved he will be: https://twitter.com/shanley/with_replies
> 
> There's lot of lulz to archive, I'm just archiving her tweets and replies as a whole rather going through them seperately: https://archive.md/ZsFP4
> 
> ...



This one's my favorite.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Aug 16, 2015)

Admitting that you have daddy issues in public is not the best tactic Shanley.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 16, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> Best part: https://archive.md/6M4n1
> 
> EDIT: She's tweeting some more at weev: https://archive.md/EBrCc



Oh boy. "The best way to prove you're not angry is to get angry" tactic never gets old.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 16, 2015)

50 pounds of crazy in a 5 pound bag.
This is gonna be good.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Aug 16, 2015)

MiloWuCollusion said:


> Admitting that you have daddy issues in public is not the best tactic Shanley.


On the other hand, it might be one of the few honest things she's admitted recently.


----------



## Fapcup (Aug 16, 2015)

Has anyone brought up how she wasn't the founder of ModelViewCulture? She was a cofounder but managed to harass the other cofounder until she left, and then proceeded to erase her contributions from the history of MVC...

http://ameliagreenhall.com/posts/what-it-was-like-to-co-found-model-view-culture-with-shanley-kane


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 16, 2015)

The spirit of evil is alive and well.

It's name is Shanley Kane


----------



## Cynical (Aug 16, 2015)

This cow is batshit insane. Even Wu wasn't this freaking unhinged. Also, the crap she's pulling could easily be considered ToU violations of Twitter's service, since a lot of her tweets are clearly abusive and harassing.

Then again, reporting it probably wouldn't help, Twitter is in the SJWs pocket.


----------



## APerson (Aug 16, 2015)

Ariel said:


>


#Giveyourmoneytowomen? How freaking ENTITLED is this lady?
"I have 2 X chromosomes, so clearly I deserve your hard-earned cash."


----------



## Accel_Rider (Aug 16, 2015)

APerson said:


> #Giveyourmoneytowomen? How freaking ENTITLED is this lady?
> "I have 2 X chromosomes, so clearly I deserve your hard-earned cash."


 Dobson would have a thing or two to say about that


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 16, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> Everyone go to her twitter this instant. She's having a slapfight with Milo from Breitbart, and weev joined too, not sure how involved he will be: https://twitter.com/shanley/with_replies
> 
> There's lot of lulz to archive, I'm just archiving her tweets and replies as a whole rather going through them seperately: https://archive.md/ZsFP4
> 
> ...


I see she's friendly with dtwps, aka Riley, the Arkh Project scammer.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 16, 2015)

Cynical said:


> Then again, reporting it probably wouldn't help, Twitter is in the SJWs pocket.



Something SJWs don't seem to have learned is that when your enemy is making a fucking fool out of themselves, sometimes it's best just to sit back and  while they wreck themselves.


----------



## tepid (Aug 16, 2015)

Remember the first time I noticed this account on Twitter years before GG, thought it was a bot at first because of the huge follower count and the terrible content.




Ariel said:


>


haha indistinguishable from shitty "financial domination" dominatrixes on twitter.


----------



## OBAMATRON (Aug 17, 2015)

Nudes you say?


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 16, 2016)

Good luck with that.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 16, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Good luck with that.



She should make a documentary about Internet neo-Nazis instead.  All she'd have to do is make up with her much saner ex weev.  Yes I said that.  There is someone who weev is much saner than.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 19, 2016)

She's been whining about the verified tag announcement or whatever recently





SHE'S SMOKING A LOT OF WEED TONIGHT




Also, here's the most current issue of her internet magazine
https://modelviewculture.com/issues/issue-40


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2016)

Does this absolutely insane individual actually want to be in a situation where she has a Verified tag that all the absolutely batshit garbage that comes out of her mouth is legally tied to her?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 19, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Does this absolutely insane individual actually want to be in a situation where she has a Verified tag that all the absolutely batshit garbage that comes out of her mouth is legally tied to her?



Actually no, one of her recent tweets was also this:


 

Still no idea why she gives a shit though.


----------



## Brandobaris (Aug 20, 2016)

Dem feels when you find your old OC in a thread. 

The thing is, how does she even live?  How do you even be such an abhorrent assclown and not be living on the street?  Crazy ranting homeless people have more manners than her.  If she lived in any non-western country somebody would have beat the living crap out of her or stabbed her by now.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 20, 2016)

Shanley is currently sperging about the term "daddy":


----------



## Skelter Helter (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm wondering if she went off her meds or is in the midst of some manic episode or something.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 21, 2016)

Dina of Mighty No. 9- among others- is mocking her:


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (Aug 21, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Shanley is currently sperging about the term "daddy":



Did she read this thread? Or she doubling down her daddy issues is just a coincidence?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2016)

Recently Shanley did one of the few good things she has done.
She's called out Nora Reed on Twitter for Nora's unhealthy obsession with her.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/norar...nd-the-norasphere.20118/page-241#post-1687827


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## randomfarmer (Aug 21, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2016-8-21_2-3-51-png.126631/


Is this an official invitation? I will not be arrested for sexual assault?


----------



## Richard Stabone (Aug 21, 2016)

Is she still being supported by the "rich white male" who owns Fastly?


----------



## MMX (Aug 21, 2016)

randomfarmer said:


> Is this an official invitation? I will not be arrested for sexual assault?



I think its only offical if they have a verified tag


----------



## CervixHammer (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm not sure I needed to know that much about weev's sex life, but there you go.


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 21, 2016)

not ratking. better classified as dramacow

for clarification: a lot of the rat king talks/knows/bitches about her, but she is as much a member as someone like milo would be.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2016)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Actually no, one of her recent tweets was also this:
> View attachment 126177
> 
> Still no idea why she gives a shit though.



I'm mildly impressed.  Perhaps if she's ever arrested for some crazy shit she posts, she can do what all reasonable people do and claim Samuel Collingwood Smith said it.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Aug 21, 2016)

With all this talk about how sexually free she is, I bet she is straight garbage in the sack.


----------



## The Colonel (Aug 21, 2016)

Did her dad leaver her when she was a kid?


----------



## SHITTAHS CLOGGED! (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know who to root for. I just want to see social justice twitter tear itself apart in the most dramatic way possible.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Aug 22, 2016)

CervixHammer said:


> View attachment 126687
> 
> I'm not sure I needed to know that much about weev's sex life, but there you go.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## AnOminous (Aug 24, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 128177



So has Shanley sucked any neo-Nazi dick lately?


----------



## Sexy Rexxy (Aug 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> So has Shanley sucked any neo-Nazi dick lately?


How shitty is one's life when that is the _least_ cringy thing about them in the public domain?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 25, 2016)

Sexy Rexxy said:


> How shitty is one's life when that is the _least_ cringy thing about them in the public domain?



Fucking weev is her sole claim to anything resembling fame.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Aug 25, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 126631


I'd rather not.



AnOminous said:


> Fucking weev is her sole claim to anything resembling fame.


That's one of the most pathetic things I've ever heard... she rides on the coattails of a neo-nazi troll...


----------



## Spudnik (Aug 26, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Fucking weev is her sole claim to anything resembling fame.



Hey, fucking a nazi worked out pretty well for Eva Braun...well,mostly


----------



## Ravenor (Aug 26, 2016)

Spudnik said:


> Hey, fucking a nazi worked out pretty well for Eva Braun...well,mostly



Yea right up till the moment her boyfriend said "Hey I have a crazy idea for fun let's chomp on this cyanid pill and shoot ourselfs".


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 26, 2016)

Crossposting this from the Nora Reed thread, Shanley has apparently gotten into hot water over something and Nora is part of the group Kane talks about here.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2016)

Shanley is the source of one of my favorite Milo-isms, when she was freaking out and shrieking about something and mentioned her therapist or something, he said "Shanley doesn't need a therapist.  She needs an exorcist."  I think that got purged along with Milo's other shit.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 7, 2017)

https://twitter.com/shanley is now protected.

"trying to enjoy the end of my year. leave women on the internet alone you obsessed pathetic stalker fucks."


----------



## Daniel Carver (Jan 10, 2017)

Seriously beginning to think that Shanley is just working a long troll; no one can melt down this hard that often.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Jan 10, 2017)

did she just yelled at the internet ?


----------



## Positron (Jan 10, 2017)

No one cares about the "diversity" of scientists.  If that person cannot do science, he or she is out.

And science doesn't get any less true or useful just because there is no caniosexual feliromantic genderqueer deathfats working on it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 1, 2017)

lecher said:


> SHANLEY
> View attachment 227251
> 
> "Im NoraReed I'm an expert on botmaking/activism and I don't even need to learn how to code/go outside.
> The time it would take for me to do so is time I could be REEEEEEEE"



Thumbface Nora correctly pointing out Shanley is dumb


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Thumbface Nora correctly pointing out Shanley is dumb



Shanley is dumb, insane and evil.  And still smarter, saner and nicer than Nora REEEEEEEE.


----------



## talk talk talk (Jun 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Shanley is dumb, insane and evil.  And still smarter, saner and nicer than Nora REEEEEEEE.


I'm thinking they would be evenly matched in a dumb-off.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 2, 2017)

talk talk talk said:


> I'm thinking they would be evenly matched in a dumb-off.


And a bitch-off.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> And a bitch-off.



What about a dumb bitch-off?


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 3, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> What about a dumb bitch-off?


Well Shanely's unhinged rants aside, at least she (briefly) got Silicon Valley companies to take her seriously. Has anyone ever given a shit about Nora's string of useless twitter bots?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 3, 2017)

Daniel Carver said:


> Seriously beginning to think that Shanley is just working a long troll; no one can melt down this hard that often.
> 
> View attachment 173277


Oh god is she a moon landing denier? This gets better and better.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2017)

Daniel Carver said:


> Seriously beginning to think that Shanley is just working a long troll; no one can melt down this hard that often.



Repeated dickings from weev may have infected her with the Troll Virus.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 3, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Repeated dickings from weev may have infected her with the Troll Virus.


She's an awful person, so it's not surprising she'd end up in the arms of another awful person.


----------



## Accutek (Jul 25, 2017)

>tfw to inteligent for twitter


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 25, 2017)

My brother tipped me off to this. It is glorious.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jul 25, 2017)

Don't cheat on your hand, Johnny! Don't you do it!


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 25, 2017)

Accutek said:


> >tfw to inteligent for twitter
> View attachment 252530
> View attachment 252531



If she's so smart why did she suck a Nazi's dick?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 25, 2017)

I would lay money on the fact that she has a nice side business as a findom/humilatrix cam girl. And she confirms she's a moon landing denier. And the most batshit narcissist I've ever seen. And before she went all SJW, she was closer to weev's politics than anything else. She knew what weev was and shared his opinions. She just changed her external politics because right now there's money to be made in SJWism if you're in a victim class.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Jul 26, 2017)

I would lay money that Shanley's whole online persona is performance art. Or troll. Same thing really.


----------



## CowReserach Inc. (Jul 26, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> I would lay money that Shanley's whole online persona is performance art. Or troll. Same thing really.



Yeah I think that this guy said it best.



PurpleSquirrel said:


> I'm not surprised at all that she's a "former" racist. People like her have immense amounts of free-floating rage, just waiting to be directed at large, abstract groups of people they dislike, fear, and/or don't understand. She's probably smart enough to realize that hating on men, White people, heterosexuals, CISes, and anyone making more than starvation wages is a *lot *more socially acceptable than _Stormfront_-style bigotry, so she switched over once she discovered she could camouflage her brain-damaged vitriol with calls for "social justice", "diversity", and other SJW shibboleths.



Looking through her Twitter, she literally rants to herself all day, with occasional telling off random people shes probably just comes across while browsing Twitter.

She retweets a handful of people.  How does she live?  Who is paying for her?  Why is she writing a book?


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 27, 2017)

Looking back at the "shit that will get you blocked" chain, it's pretty clear that the reason Nora hates Shanley is because she wants to _be_ Shanley.


----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't think that this article has come up yet, which argues that Shanley is just playing a character. EDIT: It's over two years old but still relevant:

http://valleywag.gawker.com/the-shanley-show-was-the-whole-thing-an-elaborate-hoax-1681398966



> Over the past two years, Shanley Kane achieved a kind of celebrity on Twitter, where, as @shanley, she claimed to be leading a crusade for women in tech. But now some people wonder if the whole thing was a massive hoax.
> 
> What's most interesting is that, whether she intended to or not, Kane pioneered a new form of online entertainment. I think of what she did as the Shanley Show, and I believe we will see more shows like it in the future — entertainments that exist only on social media, and that blur the line between fiction and non-fiction.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 27, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Looking back at the "shit that will get you blocked" chain, it's pretty clear that the reason Nora hates Shanley is because she wants to _be_ Shanley.



One thing is for sure.  I doubt weev would ever fuck Nora.  He has higher standards.


----------



## CowReserach Inc. (Jul 27, 2017)

TheMonkeyMan said:


> I don't think that this article has come up yet, which argues that Shanley is just playing a character. EDIT: It's over two years old but still relevant:
> 
> http://valleywag.gawker.com/the-shanley-show-was-the-whole-thing-an-elaborate-hoax-1681398966



I kind of agree with this guy.  What happens when the bulk of your resume ends up being "professional Twitter persona/shitposter"?


----------



## Richard Stabone (Aug 23, 2017)

CowReserach Inc. said:


> She retweets a handful of people.  How does she live?  Who is paying for her?  Why is she writing a book?



She dates a rich white male in Silicon Valley (Artur Bergman who runs Fastly) who I'm guessing supports her since she doesn't appear to have any sort of job and he looks like this.






Throw her in with Brianna Wu as empowered feminists who live off their man.


----------



## panko (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh Shanley, Shanley... you beautiful mess.

August has been an interesting month for Shanley. Looks like she spent 90% of August on Twitter, again. She's so much of a prolific poster on Twitter that I think gems like these get ignored.

I really enjoyed her chimp outs.


----------



## panko (Jan 28, 2018)

So Shanley did this thing if you @ her or message her in any capacity it automatically blocks you and sends you a ‘fuck you’ tweet.

She has the end of the year set as the release of her book and “needs less distraction.”



 

I can’t wait to read about the rape pipeline.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Dec 8, 2018)

Crossposting from the Coraline Ada thread:
 
 
 
https://archive.fo/vi3bU
Context: www.Linux.org was hacked and Coraline Ada's dox were posted after Coraline's Code of Conduct was used for Linux sparking a huge shitstorm. Shanley then decides to throw a fit with so many random.txt tier quotes and ends with "buy my book".


----------



## Frenda (Dec 15, 2018)

shanley got into a fight with one lesbian on twitter this week and has decided this means lesbians are literally murdering bi people




http://archive.fo/ubvy8

i have absolutely no fucking clue what the context of her calling this voluptuouswitch chick out is, because when you search their twitter names the last interaction you see between them is from roughly a year ago when they were apparently friends.




http://archive.fo/cyYHS



Spoiler: arguing with people






http://archive.fo/rVWg1
http://archive.fo/p9ljZ




http://archive.fo/Nw6re


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 15, 2018)

Since when was Shanley bi?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 16, 2018)

trombonista said:


> New Since when was Shanley bi?


Could be just a front to add to her oppression cred. Or she's a sociopath and they tend to sleep with anyone if they think it will further their aims. Or maybe she just recently discovered she's attracted to women as well as men and it's genuine. Doesn't really matter why though, she's insane.


----------



## panko (Dec 17, 2018)

It's been like a year and I'm still blocked by @shanley due to her dumb auto-block thing.
How's she doing? Isn't her book supposed to be out?

Edit: Oh, I guess she doesn't believe in the moon landing:


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 20, 2018)

I'd like to hear her reasoning as to why she thinks we didn't land on the moon.



panko said:


> So Shanley did this thing if you @ her or message her in any capacity it automatically blocks you and sends you a ‘fuck you’ tweet.
> 
> She has the end of the year set as the release of her book and “needs less distraction.”
> 
> ...


"Rape Pipeline" sounds like a band created to just get publicity due to an offensive name.


----------



## sjwank (Jan 6, 2020)

Get your popcorn ready boys.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Jan 7, 2020)

sjwank said:


> Get your popcorn ready boys.
> View attachment 1085980


I was just saying over Christmas, "It's either going to be herpes or Shanley next year."


----------



## sjwank (Nov 6, 2020)

An update from the batshit crazy department:


----------



## Next Task (Nov 6, 2020)

Was reminded of her existence due to a random Twitter sighting recently, and used the thread necro as a chance to reread her thread.

I think the jury has to be in that this isn't a hoax, she's just that batshit crazy. Funny how the article suggesting she's a hoax uses being against 'master' and 'slave' terminology in computing as some beyond the pale concept, compared to now when idiots age taking such complaints seriously. She's the archetypal BPD narcissistic abuser who is always angry, projects all her faults onto others, and gets undeserved kudos just for telling people to fuck off a lot. 

@AnOminous had it in saying Nora Reed wishes she were Shanley - even down to becoming a stoner who doesn't become calmer while high - but she really is the prime example of that very specific kind of cow, like Nora, like Becky Gerber, like Requires Hate, even to an extent like Zoe Quinn. 

She's crazy and defines herself by her opposition - she has no personality outside of hating, in this case all the SJW/Antifa buzzwords. Drama vortexes like her are inexplicably popular, and get their little cults of personality going by being an outlet for anger and hate her followers are too chickenshit to express outside of a mob and without a leader directing them. 

It's a cliche by now to make fun of lefties for not having any of the empathy they so proudly tout. But Shanley Kane is as good a proof as any that they've mistaken empathy for tribalism, it's just that they regard their tribe as the downtrodden and oppressed so that allows them to dehumanise their opponents while claiming the moral high ground. 

I would be shocked if she didn't identify as non-binary now. I also expect her to have burnt a few new bridges. She's possibly one of the very few 'women victims in tech' that is so clearly crazy and lying, though, that she could get properly cancelled for it. Probably via a race issue, considering she's going to have a hard time passing as anything non-white.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Sunosis (Nov 19, 2020)

Whelp, she's on the onlyfans train now



Spoiler: nudes


----------



## yasscat (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunosis said:


> View attachment 1738688
> View attachment 1738689
> View attachment 1738690
> View attachment 1738691
> ...


yo, you might wanna put that in spoilers tags.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 22, 2020)

Those are smaller titties than I expected.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Nov 22, 2020)

Sunosis said:


> Whelp, she's on the onlyfans train now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The I Scream Man (Nov 22, 2020)

Literally the only so-so, average Rat King and it turns out she ain't even that


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Nov 22, 2020)

Trombonista said:


> Those are smaller titties than I expected.


She's also sporting a strategic vision belly blocker, which is always a bad sign for a woman that hasn't had kids.

The sanpaku eyes still work for me, though.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 22, 2020)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> She's also sporting a strategic vision belly blocker, which is always a bad sign for a woman that hasn't had kids.
> 
> The sanpaku eyes still work for me, though.


Imagine peaking when you were weev’s blow up doll.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Nov 27, 2020)

My favorite part is her eyes, that glassy stare of unmedicated psychosis.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 27, 2020)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> My favorite part is her eyes, that glassy stare of unmedicated psychosis.


Some people find that hot. Not most, but some. I bet she's jumped on the humilatrix/findom train. Given that she's one of the most unpleasant people I've ever heard of, she'd be good at that.


----------



## deeplyhigh (Nov 29, 2020)

Seeing Shanley has her own thread was a blast from the past. Used to follow her years ago for the crazy. 

After all that, I find out she has saggy pancake tits. Sad!


----------



## spacekatguy (Nov 29, 2020)

Shanley's having a full fucking meltdown on Twitter right now and I can't even figure out why. It's been going on for HOURS.

How do you archive a bunch of tweets at once? Can someone do this?



			https://twitter.com/shanley/status/1333265597333966848


----------



## kaien (Nov 30, 2020)

Brianna Wu said:


> Shanley's having a full fucking meltdown on Twitter right now and I can't even figure out why. It's been going on for HOURS.
> 
> How do you archive a bunch of tweets at once? Can someone do this?
> 
> ...


man this is some shit. it's like someone fed the Secret Gamer Girl crystal meth.


----------



## spacekatguy (Nov 30, 2020)

kaien said:


> man this is some shit. it's like someone fed the Secret Gamer Girl crystal meth.


Looks like she deleted the weev tweet but most of EVERYTHING else is still up there

She probably culled about a quarter of the more manic stuff

Ok while you guys were napping on this I also went and napped on this cause fuck if I could be bothered to save shit

Then I woke up this morning and saw on my phone over half of it was gone

but on my desktop computer I still had her timeline up

so congrats assholes here's mostly everything


----------



## sjwank (Nov 30, 2020)

Brianna Wu said:


> Ok while you guys were napping on this I also went and napped on this cause fuck if I could be bothered to save shit
> 
> Then I woke up this morning and saw on my phone over half of it was gone
> 
> ...


The hell is this all about? Whom is she threatening and what does she want? A stale twitter account? And what leverage can she possibly have?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Nov 30, 2020)

That's mania, no doubt.  The grandiosity is a great touch.


----------



## spacekatguy (Nov 30, 2020)

sjwank said:


> The hell is this all about? Whom is she threatening and what does she want? A stale twitter account? And what leverage can she possibly have?


@chiefelk is Shanley's partner-in-crime over at modelviewculture.com. She gave the internet lovely articles like "Give Women Your Money" https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/giveyourmoneytowomen-the-end-game-of-capitalism

Apparently she got suspended for some reason? That seemed to be enough for Shanley to explode at literally everyone and I'm not exactly certain who she's directing her ire at. As far as leverage, I guess she has nil aside from vagina-on-the-internet.


----------



## kaien (Nov 30, 2020)

Brianna Wu said:


> @chiefelk is Shanley's partner-in-crime over at modelviewculture.com. She gave the internet lovely articles like "Give Women Your Money"


Has Lauren Chief Elk ever had a thread here? I'd be surprised if she didn't. Crazy insane findomme and wanna-be Rule 63 Leonard Peltier. She's been kicked off twitter many times over many years due to various episodes of outlandish aggression.


----------



## repentance (Nov 30, 2020)

She's channeling Tommy Tooter


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 30, 2020)

Model View Culture is creating Technology, Culture and Diversity Media | Patreon
					

Become a patron of Model View Culture today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




					www.patreon.com
				




$680 a month for a site that clearly isn’t enough to cover Shanley’s meds.


kaien said:


> Has Lauren Chief Elk ever had a thread here? I'd be surprised if she didn't. Crazy insane findomme and wanna-be Rule 63 Leonard Peltier. She's been kicked off twitter many times over many years due to various episodes of outlandish aggression.





			https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lauren_Chief_Elk
		


Even her Wikipedia article seems off. The page edit history is definitely interesting.

Since I don’t have editing abilities, here’s some of Lauren’s insanity: https://know--your--history.tumblr.com/

It’s crazy to think there’s someone more insane than Shanley but I’m not surprised those two are “working” together.


----------



## spacekatguy (Dec 2, 2020)

Hats off to the anonymous jannie who fixed the formatting of my post.

Your work is genuinely appreciated.


----------



## spacekatguy (Dec 17, 2020)

Shanley screaming about bullshit again...? Apparently she has beef with Basho?
She used to work for Basho as a product director in 2012. Thinks Amazon EC2 was stolen or something and she can do better?
I dunno guys it's not fun to follow someone insane all the fucking time.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 17, 2020)

Do we know if she's bipolar? Some of her posts seem like they're made in the throes of mania. Mania can show up as extreme agitation sometimes.


----------



## spacekatguy (Sep 1, 2022)

Necroing this topic to tell everyone that even though we all forgot shanley, shanley did not forget us





Aside from this, literally nothing has changed. She's been completely, reliably insane constantly ever since before 2015.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Sep 2, 2022)

spacekatguy said:


> Necroing this topic to tell everyone that even though we all forgot shanley, shanley did not forget us
> 
> View attachment 3666310
> 
> Aside from this, literally nothing has changed. She's been completely, reliably insane constantly ever since before 2015.


Hey, we kept weev around for a year or two but at least we didn't fuck him.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 8, 2022)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> Hey, we kept weev around for a year or two but at least we didn't fuck him.


Or fund him.

So the tech elites and linux nerds are all working for the hate groups that they own and enabling raids but at the same time she is grateful that the tech elites and linux nerds are working hard to shut the farms down.


----------

